# Winston's Close Call



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

This morning I went through my usual routine after I got up. The very first thing I do is check on Winston. I look at the thermometer, see if he wheeled, make sure he ate, make sure he's alive etc etc. Well, I got quite a shock when I checked the temperature and it was 68! :shock: At some point between when I went to bed and when I got up, the BRAND NEW 250 watt CHE that I had got had broken, the metal part that attaches into the socket coming apart from the ceramic.

I immediately took Winston out to make sure he was okay, and he gave me the usual "Huff huff why are you waking me up?? HUFF!" speech I get every morning. I put him into his carrier with mitten warmers and went to exchange the CHE. Of course, then had no more 250 watt ones. :x I debated getting a heating pad for under the cage, but decided it wouldn't be safe enough for me to be comfortable, so here's what I've done:

I now have two 150 watt lamps on top of the cage, and I put a mylar blanket around the sides. The mylar made a HUGE difference! It went from 74 to 75.8 almost immediately! It also looks like Winston's trying to get radio waves from space or something.  Thank goodness I caught it before he starting trying to hibernate! I'm going to keep a spare CHE at all times from now on, just in case.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad to hear he's alright, close call too especially if per say you didn't check on him and since the CHE was new, you'd never expect it to break down, obviously faulty.

Personally I've been pondering if I can come up with something like an alarm system, more or less per say if the temperature in the cage went below a certain point, it would either sound an alarm or at least turn on a blinking light to alert you.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's really good you caught it and that all was well. Even though it was scary for you its good to know that Winston was well and gave you the "heeeeeyyy what you doing" look lol

@Puffers- I can't remember the post I seen it on but awhile back I seen that a member had something set up so that they got a text or call or something if the temperature dropped. I've been sitting her trying to remember what the system was called and am having no luck. Hopefully I'll remember so I can find the link for you.

*edited for typos lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> @Puffers- I can't remember the post I seen it on but awhile back I seen that a member had something set up so that they got a text or call or something if the temperature dropped. I've been sitting her trying to remember what the system was called and am having no luck. Hopefully I'll remember so I can find the link for you.
> 
> *edited for typos lol


I remember seeing this as well...Hm. I'll have to see if I can find the thread.

Edit: Found it! Kalandra was the one who posted about it here.  viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5307&p=43209&hilit=alarm#p43209


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad everything worked out okay and that he didn't get cold. 

Unfortunately, those ceramic sockets are tight to get the emitters in and out of and sometimes the end does break. I've had that happen too.


----------

